# تمت / تم المطالعة



## Qadri

السلام علیکم 
کیف الاحوال؟ عندی سوال۔
ای الجملة التالیة صحیح؟

تمت المطالعة
 تم المطالعة
جزاک اللہ خیرا


----------



## Mahaodeh

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
المطالعة مؤنثة وهي الفاعل هنا لذا يجب أن يتبعها الفعل تذكيرًا وتأنيثًا فهي مثل قولك: حضرت المرأة وذهبت الفتاة حيث لا يجوز تذكير الفعل هنا


----------



## Matat

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله


Qadri said:


> ای الجملة التالیة صحیح؟
> 
> تمت المطالعة
> تم المطالعة


كلتاهما صحيحة إذا صح المعنى. لكن يجدر الإشارة إلى أن قولك (تم المطالعة) أو (تمت المطالعة) معناه (اكتملت المطالعة) وليس معناه (حصلت المطالعة) إذ يخطئ بعض الناس في استعمال (تم) بهذا المعنى.



Mahaodeh said:


> المطالعة مؤنثة وهي الفاعل هنا لذا يجب أن يتبعها الفعل تذكيرًا وتأنيثًا فهي مثل قولك: حضرت المرأة وذهبت الفتاة حيث لا يجوز تذكير الفعل هنا


(المطالعة) مؤنث غير عاقل فيستوي فيه الفعل المذكر والمؤنث إذا وقع فاعلا. أما (المرأة) و(الفتاة) فمؤنثان عاقلان، فلا يصح فيهما إلا المؤنث.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Matat said:


> أما (المرأة) و(الفتاة) فمؤنثان عاقلان، فلا يصح فيهما إلا المؤنث.


 أحسنت، فاتني هذا، المقارنة غير صحيحة


Matat said:


> (المطالعة) مؤنث غير عاقل فيستوي فيه الفعل المذكر والمؤنث إذا وقع فاعلا


لا أظن أن العقل هو الفاصل هنا، بل التأنيث الحقيقي خلافا للمجازي لأننا نقول سارت البقرة ولا يصح أن نقول سار البقرة

على أية حال، حسبما أذكر يصح التأنيث والتذكير إذا سبق الفعل الفاعل (يجب التأنيث إذا سبق الفاعل)، إلا إنني أذكر أن التأنيث أفصح

أنا شخصيا لا أجد التذكير مستساغا لذا أسرعت في الإجابة بوجوب التأنيث


----------



## Matat

Mahaodeh said:


> بل التأنيث الحقيقي خلافا للمجازي


(المطالعة) و(البقرة) حقيقيان وليسا مجازيين.


Mahaodeh said:


> لا أظن أن العقل هو الفاصل هنا، بل التأنيث الحقيقي خلافا للمجازي لأننا نقول سارت البقرة ولا يصح أن نقول سار البقرة
> 
> على أية حال، حسبما أذكر يصح التأنيث والتذكير إذا سبق الفعل الفاعل (يجب التأنيث إذا سبق الفاعل)، إلا إنني أذكر أن التأنيث أفصح


 ليس بعض المؤنثات كبعض. أما (البقرة) فأظن أنه يصح أن يُعَدَّ غير عاقل والأولى أن يُعَدَّ عاقلا، فيصح التذكير نحو (سار البقرة) والأولى التأنيث نحو (سارت البقرة). أما (المطالعة) فلا يُعَدُّ إلا غير عاقل، فالتذكير والتأنيث متساويان فصاحةً وليس أحدهما أولى من الآخر.


Mahaodeh said:


> أنا شخصيا لا أجد التذكير مستساغا لذا أسرعت في الإجابة بوجوب التأنيث


ربما هذا لكثرة استعمال الفعل المؤنث مع الفاعل المؤنث غير العاقل وقلة استعمال الفعل المذكر معه في عصرنا. ويعود الأمر إلى الاستعمال المراد. إذا أريد الاستعمال الفصيح، فإنهما متساويان، وإذا أريد الاستعمال الحديث، فالتأنيث أفضل.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Matat said:


> (المطالعة) و(البقرة) حقيقيان وليسا مجازيين.


أعني أن البقرة أنثى حقيقة بخلاف الثور، أما المطالعة فلا جنس لها والكلمة ألتي تصفها هي المؤنثة. ربما كان اختياري للكلمة غير موفق لأن التأنيث الحقيقي في اللغة هو ما كان له أحدى علامات التأنيث كالتاء المربوطة في آخره وكلا الكلمتين هنا مؤنثة تأنيث حقيقي ولكن هذا ليس ما أعنيه


Matat said:


> أما (البقرة) فأظن أنه يصح أن يُعَدَّ غير عاقل والأولى أن يُعَدَّ عاقلا، فيصح التذكير نحو (سار البقرة)


البقرة تعد غير عاقلة في كافة الأحوال لأن البقر بطبيعته لا يعقل
أما من حيث التذكير والتأنيث فالقاعدة أذكرها جيدا: إذا كان الجنس معروفا فتؤنث وتذكر حقيقة حسب جنسها فيُقال كلبة وحمام، أما إذا لم يكن معروفا فالتذكير والتأنيث مجازي ويُقال كلب وحمامة. هذا للمفرد، والجمع واسم الجمع واسم الجنس له قواعد أخرى.
لا أذكر الجمع جيدا وأظنه يؤنث دائما لغير العاقل فيقال هذه الثيران. أما اسم الجمع واسم الجنس فهي كما هي للعاقل: يجوز فيها التأنيث والتذكير فيقال هذا الغنم وهذه الغنم وهذا البقر وهذه البقر ولا أذكر أيهما أولى أو إن كان أحدهما أولى


Matat said:


> ربما هذا لكثرة استعمال الفعل المؤنث مع الفاعل المؤنث غير العاقل وقلة استعمال الفعل المذكر معه في عصرنا


ربما. لكنني لا أظن أن هذا في عصرنا فقط. القرآن مثلا يغلب فيه التأنيث على التذكير وإن ذكّر أحيانا، طبعا هذا إحساسي فقط لأنني لم أحص التذكير والتأنيث فيه ولا وجدت إحصاءا أو بحثا نظر في أيهما أغلب


----------



## Matat

Mahaodeh said:


> البقرة تعد غير عاقلة في كافة الأحوال لأن البقر بطبيعته لا يعقل


 تصنيف الاسم بالعاقل في اللغة لا يعني أن الكائن يعقل بطبيعته، بل المقصود أن الكائن حي أو له وعي أو إدراك. لهذا أرى أن الحيوان قد يكون عاقلا وقد يكون غير عاقل. فأرى أن صنف الحيوانات يختلف عن صنف الكائنات غير الواعية، فلا يقاس (المطالعة) على (البقرة) أيا يكن الأمر. وأريد أن أوضح لمن يقرأ حديثنا أن قولي (سار القبرة) لا يعني أن (البقرة) هنا مذكر جنسا [أي: ثور]، بل يعني أن استمعاله اللغوي كان لغير العاقل.



Mahaodeh said:


> القرآن مثلا يغلب فيه التأنيث على التذكير وإن ذكّر أحيانا،


 لا أظن ذلك، حتى إني أظن العكس لكني لا أدري. هناك مواقع كثيرة لتذكير الفعل في القرآن إذا كان الفاعل مؤنثا غير عاقل نحو: (فقد جاءكم موعظة من ربكم) و(فمن جاءه موعظة من ربه) و(فانظر كيف كان عاقبة المنذرين) إلخ.


----------



## Qadri

Matat said:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة اللهكلتاهما صحيحة إذا صح المعنى. لكن يجدر الإشارة إلى أن قولك (تم المطالعة) أو (تمت المطالعة) معناه (اكتملت المطالعة) وليس معناه (حصلت المطالعة) إذ يخطئ بعض الناس في استعمال (تم) بهذا المعنى.
> (المطالعة) مؤنث غير عاقل فيستوي فيه الفعل المذكر والمؤنث إذا وقع فاعلا. أما (المرأة) و(الفتاة) فمؤنثان عاقلان، فلا يصح فيهما إلا المؤنث.



شکرا لکم  و لکن ھل ھناک فرق بین الجملتین 
یعنی اكتملت المطالعة  وحصلت المطالعة
ثانیا ھل تمت/تم مع المطالعة  صحیح و فصیح؟


----------



## Matat

Qadri said:


> شکرا لکم  و لکن ھل ھناک فرق بین الجملتین
> یعنی اكتملت المطالعة  وحصلت المطالعة


هذا يكون على حسب السياق. قد يكون معنياهما واحدا وقد يكونان مختلفين. ربما تطالع أمرا لكنك توقفت قبل أن تُكمله فيكون الحصول غير الاكتمال والتم.  


Qadri said:


> ثانیا ھل تمت/تم مع المطالعة صحیح و فصیح؟


نعم إذا صح المعنى. إذا كان هناك بحث تطالعه ثم أكملت قراءته وقلت (تمت المطالعة) بمعنى أن مطالعتك للبحث اكتملت وأنه لم يبق لك شيء لتطالعه فيه فهذا صحيح وفصيح. أما قولك (يتم مطالعة الأمر) بمعنى (يُطَالَعُ الأمرُ) فخطأ شائع وغير فصيح. الفصيح أن تبني الفعل للمجهول وتقول (يُطَالَعُ الأمرُ).


----------



## Qadri

شکرا لکم جمعیاً


----------

